# So what are you bringing?



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Post up what u are bringing...


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

GF's 










and 

Mine


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

Edit: Actually may not be for sale anymore...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

this:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

and maybe this....


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> and maybe this....


Thought you were goin gto be out of town?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> Thought you were goin gto be out of town?


So did I. I was thinking that WG was on the weekend prior (or out of town the week of WG). Either way... I'm here now!


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

This.










With these (already ordered, should be here by the end of the week)


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And these (picking up from a friend this week/next week. 18x8.5/9.5)











Fiances car. Used to have a lowered white Mk6 that got totaled, getting her back into the modding scene. :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should look good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> Should look good :thumbup::thumbup:


Cant wait for the bbq on friday night!


----------



## Blujett18T (May 14, 2010)

Both of these will be there


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

this.. not that you dont see it around town all the time








and maybe this but not looking promising since I didnt paint it this week like I was hoping.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ill be there! 

in this,


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After some fun last night in the garage, the above has been turned into this. 










Unfortunately, the picture makes it look reverse raked. Fixed that this morning. Woo.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Well, I made it to Wolfsgart with both cars... one per day... success! 

By the way, both cars are for sale! 



Rabbit Farmer said:


> and maybe this....


----------



## william22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh you bring me joy, yeah you bring me sadness So you bring the love, so forget all the madness I'm done with all the pain, I'm done with all the happenings So ...


----------

